
How Cloudflare Helps Serve Up Hate on the Web - kanamekun
https://www.propublica.org/article/how-cloudflare-helps-serve-up-hate-on-the-web
======
tchaffee
Good to have the 1st Amendment protecting our free speech from government
interference. But why any individual our company thinks that helping to
promote hate speech has anything at all to do with free speech is beyond me.
The right to choose what not to publish is as much an act of free speech as
any.

~~~
jack9
> But why any individual our company thinks that helping to promote hate
> speech has anything at all to do with free speech is beyond me

"Helping to promote" meaning what? Letting someone have the freedom to speak,
or the freedom to own property to post speech, etc? How do you NOT think free
speech has something to do with defining speech you don't like? SMH

~~~
tchaffee
Individuals and companies in the USA have always been allowed to suppress
speech they do not agree with. You are not obligated to employ someone whose
speech you disagree with. You are not obligated to give them a place to speak.
You are not obligated to provide internet services. The 1st Amendment only
protects us from _government_ interference, and rightly so. If you are an ass
in life and everyone refuses to help you spread your bad ideas, that's called
the consequences of being an ass. And if you think you don't define speech you
don't like, then please leave your phone number so I can call you with my 8
hour sales pitch.

